# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: موقع ساخت ستاپ چک کن اگه مثلاadobreader  روی سیستم بود نصب بشه

## shimaya64

با سلام خدمت دوستان 

من می خواهم یک سی دی فلش رو .exe  کنم و در حین نصب روی سیستم چک کن ببینه اگر AdobReader  نصب نبود نصب کنه اگر نصب بود به کار نصب خودش ادامه بده .
ممنون می شم اگر هرچه زودتر جواب من رو بدید.

----------

